# All It Takes Is One Boiled Egg To Control Sugar Levels In The Blood



## Arnold (Jan 14, 2020)

*All It Takes Is One Boiled Egg To Control Sugar Levels In The Blood*

Every time you eat, your blood sugar levels go up. This is especially true for individuals who have type 2 diabetes or insulin resistance. Having to learn how to control your blood sugar levels within a healthy range is by no means an easy task. It can take months for a newly diagnosed patient to learn what to eat and what to avoid. And during this period of time, someone with type 2 diabetes is likely to experience high blood sugar levels, which is detrimental to their overall health. Too much sugar in the blood for long periods of time can increase your risk of heart disease and stroke, kidney disease, vision problems, and nerve problems. (1)

*How To Control Blood Sugar Levels*
For the majority of healthy individuals, normal blood sugar levels are as follows: Between 4.0 to 6.0 mmol/L (72 to 108 mg/dL) when fasting. Up to 7.8 mmol/L (140 mg/dL) 2 hours after eating. (2)

For people with insulin resistance, their blood sugar levels remain high long after having finished their meal.

Fortunately, there are many foods you can eat that can help you control blood sugar levels naturally. As you?ll learn eventually, relying on expensive diabetes drugs in the long-run can have negative side effects on your body.

For this recipe all you will need is apple cider vinegar, water, and a boiled egg.

*Instructions:*
Boil an egg in the afternoon, and peel it. Pierce the egg 2-3 times using a toothpick. Put the egg in a mason jar and pour just enough vinegar over it so that it is completely covered. Close the jar and let it soak overnight in your refrigerator.

The next morning, drink a glass of warm water and eat your egg.

Repeat this every day, and you will soon notice an improvement in your blood sugar levels.

*Why It Works*
A few hard-boiled eggs can be a handy high-protein snack or breakfast if you have diabetes. The protein will help keep you full without affecting your blood sugar. Protein not only slows digestion, it also slows glucose absorption, which is very helpful to diabetics. (3)

Apple cider vinegar makes you more sensitive to insulin and reduces blood sugar spikes, particularly after eating starchy food. The findings of one study showed positive results for people with type 2 diabetes when taken before a glucose-heavy meal. (4)

Your health is in your own hands. A hard-boiled egg and apple cider vinegar are relatively cheap to purchase compared to common diabetes drugs. Plus, they?re much better for you in the long run.


----------

